# recycle those 3.5 B&S



## camaroz (May 30, 2011)

I have a few 3.5hp B&S lawn mower engines and I was wondering what can I do with them. I was thinking of I could make a gas powered pressure washer or a small generator for camping.
Maybe some of the great people on this forum have "recycled" engines...so what have you built?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can couple one to a GM alternator,and make a generator,really easily.You can also make a string trimmer,or a gas-powered sump-pump(in case the basement floods,&no power).I adapted one to an old post-hole digger assembly,for a friend of mine. Basically,you just let your imagination go!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could always build some experimental engines like this guy did...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM3m6S0A56U]YouTube - ‪Opposed 2 crankshaft engine Running - Briggs & Stratton based‬&rlm;[/ame]

Check out some of his other videos. He builds all sorts of experimental and model engines from those Briggs and Stratton ones.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The 3.5's could be used for a small generator - be enough to run some lights or small fridge. Might be too small for a pressure washer- most use 5-6HP motors.

The 'twin' motors video is cool- it really couldnt be used on anything tho - maybe if it was modded in a form to run one crank output - imagine a 7HP opposed twin....


----------



## flagtrax (May 9, 2010)

My Karcher albeit older has a 3 1/2 briggs on it and rated at 1800 psi. Works fine; not as pretty as newer ones. Pumps of all types can be found on ebay. There are also many who couple them to hi-output alternators for welding in the field. Lots of off-roaders do that. I'd have to say though in reality you'd probably need a bit bigger engine; just throwing that out for food for thought for all.


----------

